# Bearded Dragon has diarrhea



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

My 5 month old bearded dragon has had diarrhea this morning. He seems very well in himself and is still eating well. He has a 10% UVB bulb which hI have had for 2 1/2 months. His hotspot is 38 celsius and the cooler end is cooler. Not sure of the temp though. He eats crickets well and I dust them lightly with calcuim supplement that the reptile shop advised me to use. I give him gream beans, parsnip, carrot and butternut squash. I have tried kale once which he loved but I am finding it hard tio find a constant supply of fresh kale. I dust the veg with the supplement aswell. He has never had diarrhea before.


----------



## nomnom14 (May 15, 2010)

If this is just random then it could just be something he's eaten. Check what it's like tomorrow, if it's diarrhea again then I would start to get concerned.


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

bdargon said:


> My 5 month old bearded dragon has had diarrhea this morning. He seems very well in himself and is still eating well. He has a 10% UVB bulb which hI have had for 2 1/2 months. His hotspot is 38 celsius and the cooler end is cooler. Not sure of the temp though. He eats crickets well and I dust them lightly with calcuim supplement that the reptile shop advised me to use. I give him gream beans, parsnip, carrot and butternut squash. I have tried kale once which he loved but I am finding it hard tio find a constant supply of fresh kale. I dust the veg with the supplement aswell. He has never had diarrhea before.


 
80% of the time diarrhea is one of two things

a large in take of water either a bath or its food [fruit or veg]

or its an in-balance in its stomach and or intestines[bacterial or parasites]


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Don't think it's a large intake of water as I have never seen him drink and he doesn't eat alot of veg.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

bdargon said:


> Don't think it's a large intake of water as I have never seen him drink and he doesn't eat alot of veg.


 
if your worried then a pals test should put your mind at rest


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wondering if maybe he's had a drink of water? It's a little unusual for beardies to drink as they get plenty of moisture needed from their food. However I noticed my female's poo was getting runny and watery. I kept an eye on her the next day, just incase it was a one off and sure enough I spotted her havinga good gulp from her water dish that she usually bathes in. Could be the solution.
Another unfortunate culprit could be parisites in the stomach. Take a sample of the poo to your local vet for a test if there is no change in the poo texture.

I hope everything turns out to be okay.


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I'll keep an eye on him!


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I want to feed him dandelion leaves. Isn't there a big risk that he could pick up a bug from the outside though. As long as I rise them will they be ok to feed?


----------



## ufcpride (Jan 29, 2008)

I find that mine get the runs sometimes when i give them green beans. There is a lot of water in those.

perhaps not feed them that for a couple of days and see how they get on.

if still bad, its off to the vets!


----------



## bdargon (May 1, 2010)

I feed him green beans but he never eats em. Can someone reply to my previous post about the dandelion leaves.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

you can grow your own dandelions in pots from seeds you can buy on ebay, i wouldnt risk outside ones as you dont know if a dog has peed on them or herbicide/insecticide has been sprayed or blown onto them


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

my male has had (dihrea cant spell it) for about 2 months straight with some on anf off times but i was told its normal it is not all runny thei is normal poo in it?

it might be me being paranoid do they wee alot if they dont then its diheria


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

herper147 said:


> my male has had (dihrea cant spell it) for about 2 months straight with some on anf off times but i was told its normal it is not all runny thei is normal poo in it?
> 
> it might be me being paranoid do they wee alot if they dont then its diheria


they dont really 'wee' at all, the little white bits in their poo is urates which is their wee, it comes out like that to conserve water.
the only time i could see poo being really runny is either with diarheea or consuming large amounts of water.


----------

